# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang bersama Ke 16   s/d  21 Maret 2018

## david_pupu

Hallo om semua...kita mulai lelang bersama yang ke-16 diawal tahun 2018. berikut ikan2nya








*ketentuan Lelang :

1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari rabu tanggal 14 maret 2018 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke nomer WA saya di 0817741481

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya 2 x 24 jam atau pada hari jumat tgl* *23 maret 2018. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 2 x 24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim serta akan dikenakan biaya antar ikan ke stasiun atau sesuai kesepakatan antara penjual dan pembeli. Untuk pengiriman di Pulau Jawa kami hanya memakai jasa expedisi via kereta api dan untuk pengiriman diluar pulau jawa kami memakai jasa expedisi via cargo pesawat udara.

8. Ikan berlokasi di Jabodetabek

9. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's

FITUR AUTOREKAP

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 100=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 100 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir

Harga pembuka untuk ikan2 yang dilelang adalah sebagai berikut :
*

1. Doitsu Shiro maruhide 51 cm (Male) Non Serti  		OB 500 rb
2. Doitsu Shiro maruhide 44 cm (Male) Non Serti  		OB 500 rb
3. Shiro Okawa 60 cm (Male) Sertifikat  			        OB 500 rb
4. Shiro Omosako 60 cm (Female) Sertifikat			        OB 1000 rb
5. Shiro Omosako 53 cm (Male) Non Serti 			        OB 500 rb
6. Shiro Okawa 60 cm (Female) Non Serti				OB 500 rb
7. Shiro Okawa, 56 cm (Female) Sertifikat			        OB 1000 rb
8. Kohaku Sakai 43 cm (Female) sertifikat 			        OB 2.500 rb
9. Kohaku Sakai 55 cm (Female) sertifikat			        OB 3000 rb
10. Showa Isa 55 Cm (Female) Sertifikat 			        OB 500 rb
11. Sanke Sakai 45 cm (sex unknown) Sertifikat	  		OB 500 rb
12. Kohaku Maruchiku 52 cm (sex unknown) Sertifikat	  	OB 1000 rb 
13. Kujaku Ikarashi 47 cm (Male) Sertifikat	  		        OB 1000 rb 
14. Shiro Ginrin Omosako 41 cm (sex unknown) Sertifikat	OB 1500 rb 
15. Sanke Sakai 53 cm ( Male ) Sertifikat	  		        OB 2000 rb 
*

Link Video Ikan dan foto Serti Menyusul

arigatou
*

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

#bid 6=500

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d00569

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

#bid 4=1200

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robbi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> Waktu lelang kelamaan om


Biar yg belum sempat atau tahu ada lelang ikan bisa ikutan lelang om, kan tidak semua orang tiap hari buka forum kois...wkt 1 minggu saya rasa cukup untuk sosialisasi kalau ada lelang. 
Kalau dibikin cuma 3 hari bisa2 ga ada yang tahu....

----------


## Robbi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Dear  all Bidder. 

Dikarenakan ending lelang dirasa terlalu lama.  Dgn ini  diputuskan lelang akan dipercepat  endingnnya menjadi  

Rabu  14  Maret 2018   pukul 21.00  sistem perpanjangan 

Happy bidding

----------


## TGB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## usm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## usm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## usm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Bid 10=1100

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus arbana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Keypet

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi colony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## usm

#Bid 3=900

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

#bid 12=1400

----------


## koi colony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

FITUR AUTOREKAP

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 100=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 100 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir


tolong perhatikan spasi antar no ikan dan nominal tidak ada spasi

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Dear all bidder, 

mohon maaf rekap sedang error 


sedang direkap manual

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TGB

#bid 1=700

----------


## yonk-f1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name

*1*
*800*
*Yulman*

*2*
*500*
*TGB*

*3*
*1,000*
*Yulman*

*4*
*1,800*
*Yulman*

*5*
*500*
*Yulman*

*6*
*800*
*Yulman*

*7*
*1,100*
*Yulman*

*8*



*9*
*3,100*
*Ash*

*10*
*1,700*
*Yudhy Arimansyah*

*11*
*1300*
Yudhy Arimansyah

*12*
*2100*
Rastra

*13*
*1,200*
yonk-f1

*14*



*15*
*2500*
*permaisuri Koi*



*Rekap Hingga Postingan 108*

Ending lelang 21.05 bila tidak ada yg bid 21.00-21.05  bila ada yg bid diperpanjang  hingga 21.10

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi colony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TGB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Keypet

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi colony

#bid 11=1400

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indragema

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi colony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

#bid 10=2000

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

#bid 10=2200

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi colony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name

*1*
*1100*
Yulman

*2*
*500*
*TGB*

*3*
*1,000*
*Yulman*

*4*
*2600*
Yulman

*5*
*500*
*Yulman*

*6*
*800*
*Yulman*

*7*
*1,100*
*Yulman*

*8*



*9*
*3,300*
Ash

*10*
*2200*
Nishikigoi Freak

*11*
*2000*
Rastra

*12*
*3000*
Yulman

*13*
*1,700*
Yudhy Arimansyah

*14*



*15*
*2500*
*permaisuri Koi*



*Rekap Hingga Postingan 150*
Ending lelang perpanjang hingga  21.20 bila tidak ada yg bid 5 menit terkahir maka selesai,  bila ada yg bid diperpanjang  hingga 5 menit kedepan

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yonk-f1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi colony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yudhy Arimansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name

*1*
*1,100*
Yulman

*2*
*500*
*TGB*

*3*
*1,200*
Yulman

*4*
*2,600*
Yulman

*5*
*500*
*Yulman*

*6*
*800*
*Yulman*

*7*
*1,100*
*Yulman*

*8*



*9*
*3,500*
Ash

*10*
*2,200*
Nishikigoi Freak

*11*
*2,200*
koi colony

*12*
*3,000*
Yulman

*13*
*1,900*
Yudhy Arimansyah

*14*



*15*
*2,500*
*permaisuri Koi*



*Rekap Hingga Postingan 159
*
Ending lelang perpanjang hingga  21.30 bila tidak ada yg bid 5 menit terkahir maka selesai,  bila ada yg bid diperpanjang  hingga 5 menit kedepan

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kaleng.krupux

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name

*1*
*1,100*
Yulman

*2*
*500*
*TGB*

*3*
*1,200*
Yulman

*4*
*3.000*
kaleng.krupux

*5*
*500*
*Yulman*

*6*
*800*
*Yulman*

*7*
*1,200*
Rastra

*8*



*9*
*3,500*
Ash

*10*
*2,300*
Saywoh

*11*
*2,200*
koi colony

*12*
*3,000*
Yulman

*13*
*1,900*
Yudhy Arimansyah

*14*



*15*
*2,500*
*permaisuri Koi*



*Rekap Hingga Postingan 170
*
Ending lelang perpanjang hingga  21.35 bila tidak ada yg bid 5 menit terkahir maka selesai,  bila ada yg bid diperpanjang  hingga 5 menit kedepan

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

lanjut hingga 21.45

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name

*1*
*1,100*
Yulman

*2*
*500*
*TGB*

*3*
*1,200*
Yulman

*4*
*3.000*
kaleng.krupux

*5*
*600*
Asep Saepuloh

*6*
*800*
*Yulman*

*7*
*1,200*
Rastra

*8*



*9*
*3,500*
Ash

*10*
*2,900*
Nishikigoi Freak

*11*
*2,200*
koi colony

*12*
*3,000*
Yulman

*13*
*1,900*
Yudhy Arimansyah

*14*



*15*
*2,500*
*permaisuri Koi*



*Rekap Hingga Postingan 191
*
Ending lelang perpanjang hingga  21.55 bila tidak ada yg bid 5 menit terkahir maka selesai,  bila ada yg bid diperpanjang  hingga 5 menit kedepan

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

2 menit lg ending

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saywoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi colony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name

*1*
*1,100*
Yulman

*2*
*500*
*TGB*

*3*
*1,500*
Yulman

*4*
*3.000*
kaleng.krupux

*5*
*600*
Asep Saepuloh

*6*
*800*
*Yulman*

*7*
*1,300*
LVandCK

*8*



*9*
*4.000*
Ash

*10*
*3.200*
Saywoh

*11*
*2,200*
koi colony

*12*
*3,000*
Yulman

*13*
*1,900*
Yudhy Arimansyah

*14*



*15*
*2,500*
*permaisuri Koi*



*Rekap Hingga Postingan 210
*
Ending lelang perpanjang hingga  22.10 bila tidak ada yg bid 5 menit terkahir maka selesai,  bila ada yg bid diperpanjang  hingga 5 menit kedepan

----------


## TGB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

#bid 9=4300

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

#bid 9= 4800

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name

*1*
*1,300*
Yulman

*2*
*500*
*TGB*

*3*
*1,500*
Yulman

*4*
*3.000*
kaleng.krupux

*5*
*600*
Asep Saepuloh

*6*
*800*
*Yulman*

*7*
*1,400*
Rastra

*8*



*9*
*5.200*
ash

*10*
*3.200*
Saywoh

*11*
*2,200*
koi colony

*12*
*3,000*
Yulman

*13*
*1,900*
Yudhy Arimansyah

*14*



*15*
*2,500*
*permaisuri Koi*



*Rekap Hingga Postingan 240
*
Ending lelang perpanjang hingga  22.40 bila tidak ada yg bid 5 menit terkahir maka selesai,  bila ada yg bid diperpanjang  hingga 5 menit kedepan

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

lanjut 20.55

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

#bid 8=2600

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Selamat siang. Mohon maap admin ikan no 5 yg saya menangkan di post ini sampai sekarang masih belum dikirim sudah hampir 2 bulan saya menunggu. Terimakasih


Pak Asep Saepuloh,

Pertama-tama, mohon maaf atas kesilapan bagian handling ikan untuk Bapak. Karena ada masalah keluarga jadi tidak bisa dihubungi oleh Bapak.
Tetapi kemarin saya sudah bisa hubungin Pak Yaya nya, dan sudah bicara dengan Bapak langsung juga.
Saya harapkan lancar dan cepat diterima bapak.

Terima kasih atas pengertian dan kesabaran Bapak.


Salam,

----------

